# This hoodie any good?



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Ehh. No vents, no practical pockets, no skirt or gaiters. The water resist is just a coating that will fade with time/washes and you'll have to reapply it.... It's also not ideal for wet days. And it's heavyweight, which pretty much defeats the entire purpose of a riding hoodie IMO. You might as well just get a real jacket unless you're willing to sacrifice everything for the sake of style.


----------



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

onthefence said:


> And it's heavyweight, which pretty much defeats the entire purpose of a riding hoodie IMO. You might as well just get a real jacket unless you're willing to sacrifice everything for the sake of style.


Doesnt heavyweight mean its warm? I have a jacket but i want to wear this on those warmer days, Im an east coast rider


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Didn't you read the tech specs, I mean there right there under the photo. Recommended use is school, and layering. I'm sure it's like any other hoodie, good for warm spring days.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I usually ride hoodies till it gets in the 20s on the east coast. If I'm cold I just put some under armor under it. That hoodie will work for those warm days and just bring an extra one in case it gets wet.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

The Legend said:


> Doesnt heavyweight mean its warm? I have a jacket but i want to wear this on those warmer days, Im an east coast rider



Heavyweight means it's very insulated and good on cold winter days to keep you warm, in which case I would personally rather go with a real jacket with more features. On super cold days you could use this as a midlayer, but I think you're intending to use it as your outter layer. I would not recommend this for spring riding or warm-temperature days since the "heavyweight" seems to indicate its warmer than normal hoodies.


----------



## The Legend (Oct 14, 2013)

ive seen Chris Greiner ride with it, thats what caught my eye and made me want to buy it. I dont know what he wore under it, but it seemed that he didnt have any trouble with it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mue | Home

This is the only hoodie you will ever want again if you get one. Their hph is amazing


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The Legend said:


> I just ordered this hoodie and it seems to be pretty good. I like the design and specs it has. Anyone have one and can tell me a little more about it? is it warm enough to ride in? since it says its a heavyweight hoodie? Is it really that waterproof as they claim it to be?
> 
> On Sale 32 - Thirty Two The Hub P/O Hoodie Black 2014


Fashion before function.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> Mue | Home
> 
> This is the only hoodie you will ever want again if you get one. Their hph is amazing


Those look pretty damn sweet!


----------



## Hiltzy (Nov 14, 2013)

*eh*

My friend has this exact hoodie and just wears it to school... its sick but pretty thin... personally I will ride in anything that looks good though since I tend to get really hot when I board and board east coast. with some really solid pants and a couple layers I don't see you having any huge problems as long as you also have a jacket.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

annachinn said:


> i loved this hoodie i purchased it last year it was looking stunning on me


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

vodkaboarder said:


> View attachment 154476


I'd like to see this with the matching bottom.


From the rear as well.


----------

